# Canon wins five honours at the 2013 TIPA Awards



## k.tomasa (May 8, 2013)

Canon today announces it has been awarded five honours by the Technical Image Press Association (TIPA)

One of the worlds leading photo imaging and press associations. The TIPA Awards commend the most outstanding imaging products launched in the past year, and in 2013 Canon has again been acknowledged for the breadth, strength and industry-leading quality present across its product line-up. The following awards have been granted

Best DSLR Entry Level Canon v 100D
Best DSLR Expert Canon EOS 6D
Best Professional DSLR Lens Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM
Best Expert Photo Printer Canon PIXMA PRO-10
Best Video DSLR Canon EOS-1DC

Source: http://swpp.co.uk/news/2013/Canon-wins-five-honours-at-the-2013-TIPA-Awards.htm


----------



## Click (May 8, 2013)

Congratulations to all the winners and nominees


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 8, 2013)

Is it just me, or does it seem like every company claims to win these awards?


----------



## RGF (May 8, 2013)

Here is the complete list of 2013 winners

http://www.tipa.com/english/awards-search.php?searchType=byYear&searchValue=2013


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 8, 2013)

Interesting that the 6D won over the D600. I do think that despite the apparent advantages on paper of the D600 that the 6D is the better camera.


----------



## bereninga (May 8, 2013)

I wonder what the nominees were. I'm surprised the 6D topped the 5DIII and D800.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 9, 2013)

bereninga said:


> I wonder what the nominees were. I'm surprised the 6D topped the 5DIII and D800.


I think they fell in the previous year. MKIII received best Video DSLR and D800 received best expert DSLR


----------



## Simba (May 9, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> bereninga said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what the nominees were. I'm surprised the 6D topped the 5DIII and D800.
> ...



This kind of award is like Car of the Year in Motor Trend or Car and Driver magazine, which is granted for new year model only. Basically each company takes turn to win.


----------

